# Wellness - Anyone Using?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I see that Petco just started carrying Welness. Does anyone use it? What do you think of it?

Pros and Cons.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't tried their food, but Bonbon loves their treats!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am in the middle of transitioning Wolfie to it.

I am mixing his old food half and half and have been doing so and will continue to do so for the next month (two five pound bags of dry kibble equals ten pounds....lol)

His stools are not as formed as they used to be but he likes the taste and size of the kibble.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am about 75% done transitioning to Wellness. In a few more days we should be done. So far we like it very well. Chloe eats pretty much anything you put in front of her, so she likes it fine. I have noticed her poo is a little less stinky, and she goes poo less often. (less to pick up!) I investigated several foods before settling on this...good combo of price, availability and excellent quality. 

I haven't noticed any cons to the food. Before Petco started carrying it, It was a little hard to find in my area...now that they do I am even more glad I picked Wellness over some of the other brands i looked at, because it is so easy to get now.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We used Wellness Super 5 Mix and loved it!!! The boys did very well on it.
Chase just developed colitis ( not from the Wellness ) so now we are forced to do a different diet.
I would feel very comfortable feeding the Wellness.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki has eaten the canned and did fine on it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I have used Wellness in the past and was very happy with it.  Its just that my guys were on it for so long, they got bored and refused to eat it anymore, so I had to change brands.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Wellness is good food - we used it for a while and then decide go grain free but the dogs loved it. My neighbors 16 year old arthritic maltese has pulled another 3 years out of life so far just from switching from Iams to Wellness. His arthritis stopped bothering him after he switched.

My neighbor noticed big differences in the overall health of her dogs with in months of switching. She uses both canned and kibble.

Leslie


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the Wellness small bites, and so does Clifford. I mix Wellness with Evo small bites (chicken), and he loves that. I am thinking of transitioning him over to Evo all together, but I did that once, and his stool seemed a little soft, but no biggy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I got Boo & Hannah a bag of the Wellness Weight management kibble. They eat it, but I can tell it's not their favorite. Hannah has a hard time, it's a bit hard. And they have to poo more often since they've been on it. I've been mixing it with Spots Stew dry kibble. They pick around the wellness & eat the Spots Stew first, so that tells me which one they prefer. Not sure if I will buy it again, although it seems to be a good food. I just don't see any enthusiasm over it, like I see with the Spots Stew kibble which they go nuts over.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The girls eat Wellness Venison and Sweet Potato canned. It's the one and only food that Sophie has shown any interest in. It suits both of their tummies very well and their poop is not smelly and Sophie hasn't had any gas since she's been on it. I get it at a local feed store as Petco doesn't carry the venison and sweet potato although I've put in a request that they carry it. I tried the kibble but neither of them was interested in it.

Linda


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I just started Mia on the Wellness puppy last week. Im still mixing it with her old food (Nutro puppy). She is picking out the Nutro first and eating the Wellness last so I know she's not fond of it. I guess it just all depends on the dogs taste


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I feed both the squirts the Merrick dry mixed with the Wellness canned. They both love it. I DO have to add a tiny bit of Benefiber to Quincy's meal as he tends to go a but mushy-stooled from time to time. He gets into everything and since he can go long periods without this issue I don't think it is the food... possibly treats or something 'daddy' has manage to sneak to him !

He had been on Evo but blood work gave cause for concern so we switched him over to same as Naddie. We'll be having another blood panel to see if this has made any difference. I'm hoping we'll see improvement!


----------

